# Interested First Timer -- Exercise Question



## mkmoritz (Mar 2, 2014)

Hi all!

First timer here -- I'm interested in purchasing my first Vizsla pup, but I'd like to get other opinions before doing so. I've done my general background research on Vizsla's, and I'm very excited to own a Vizsla.

My only concern is the amount of exercise I can provide. To give you some background info about me: I'm in my upper 20's, I live in a metropolitan area; I go to the park every day and have plenty of access to countryside (plus parents lake house). 

I'm somewhat of a runner, but I only run a maximum of 5 miles on a given day. I usually run 2-3 miles a day (5 miles on my long day). I'm concerned that running my Vizsla only 2-3 miles a day will result in my Vizsla being bored, and under-exercised! I of course want to be fair to my little guy (or girl), and if running him/her 2-3 miles isn't enough, then I will definitely think twice about my purchase.

Thank you everyone!


----------



## hcrowder (Dec 26, 2013)

For the first year you are not supposed to run with your pup. Therefore you will need time, apart from your runs, when your dog can get exercise. The best exercise is off lead exploring where they can go at their own pace, stopping, starting, turning, jumping, etc. 

My little girl is still quite young, not even 4 months. Everyone says she needs 20 minutes of exercise twice a day at this age. That would never tire her out. Yesterday we had a 2.5 hour training class, a play in the afternoon, and then two 20 minute walks in the evening. One of those walks was just the two of us and I let her decide exactly where and when she wanted to move. The second walk she played with another dog we know. 

It was only after the play with another dog that she was actually tired and ready for cuddles. 

I think that once the dog is a year old then it will need the 2-3 mile run as well as about an hour at the park. I live in London and we use the local parks but I expect it will take a good hour of wandering, sniffing, and exploring to make a dent in an adult dogs energy.


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

2-3 miles a day for a vizsla isn't enough. As hcrowder said, no running for the first 12-18 months. We walked Wilson for miles that first year and got him plenty of play time with other dogs to tire him out. Now at 18 months, he barely breaks a sweat when we take him for a run -- 4 miles is nothing for him. He will go for a 4 mi run with me then go to doggy daycare for the day and then he will be tired at night! Don't under estimate the amount of exercise they need... It is truly amazing and unbelievable


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Last weekend we ran 15 miles off leash ( so dogs ran at least 20 miles) then try demanded another exercise session early evening. 

Ours do a 60-90 min off leash trail run during the week, 30-60 min lunch walk depending on my day, and hour park or hike at night. They sometimes go to camp or have a friend/ neighbor stop in on them


----------



## Watson (Sep 17, 2012)

Will you be able to give the dog attention/training outside of exercising him/her? That's also an important thing to consider when getting a Vizsla. I too was worried about how much exercise we would have to give our pup in order to tire him out. Turns out, that's the easy part. The patience, training, and commitment required in the first year can be overwhelming, but if you commit to it, it pays off. 

We break up our exercise throughout the day, but usually cap it at 1hr/day. Our 18mo male settles in nicely after that, with his other needs being met as well.


----------



## Kafka (Jul 24, 2013)

It also really depends what your day looks like. Do you work full time? I notice that on days where she gets to come with me to runs errands etc all day she will be fine with 1 or 2 hours of exercise because she is awake and excited to be part of something. However, if she has some time to rest she will demand more exercise.
Also, if I have been away for a while she just also really needs attention from me, it's not just the exercise.


----------



## friendbeast (Aug 20, 2013)

Be prepared for the first year to be hard! We are waiting for Fenrir to get old enough to run with us, so we have to meet his exercise and attention needs, and go for our runs on top of that.


----------

